# un petit pavillon près de



## Chikara

Hello,

I am looking for a translation for 'pavillon' other than 'house'. Here is the original sentence:
"On habite un petit pavillon près de Corbeil. Mon frère, il ne dit jamais un pavillon, il dit une maison."
I would go for 'mansion' or 'residence' if the _pavillon_ was not said to be small...

Any ideas?


----------



## franc 91

In English it would just be a house (un pavillon for an estate agent would be a detached house and un pavillon jumelé - a semi-detached house - often referred to as a semi)


----------



## Flynnzane

abode, building, domicile, dwelling, edifice, habitation, home, homestead, pad
residence

synonyms of house


----------



## Jasmine tea

I think in this sentence "pavillon" refers to some type of very average "maison préfabriquée" (maison individuelle as companies like Maison Bouygues sold at some point, suitable for very average budgets), and "maison:  refers to something more "prestigieux"...


----------



## franc 91

an ordinary suburban house (if you prefer)


----------



## Chikara

Thanks for your quick answers.

According to my dictionary, _pavillon_ refers to a 'Maison individuelle d'habitation, généralement entourée d'un terrain, que l'on trouve en zone rurale ou dans certains quartiers (le plus souvent périphériques) des grandes villes.'
'Ordinary suburban house' would therefore render the original meaning, but is it a term that one would casually say?


----------



## Jasmine tea

Is there no English word for this idea of "pavillon" distinguishing it from "maison"? (as in the context here)

I hope native English speakers will have suggestions...


----------



## franc 91

No there isn't, apart from what I have already suggested.


----------



## Chikara

I'll go for 'suburban house' then!
Thanks to you all!


----------



## Dannloads

I'd use "bungalow" , usually on an "estate" (lotissement) but not only! Now it could be a "dormer bungalow" if there is a second floor (des chambres à l'étage mais en partie sous la pente)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bungalow

*We live in a small bungalow near Corbeil.*
Hope this helps
D


----------



## franc 91

No, a bungalow is for a house that only has a ground floor - though there are quite a few in that area around Corbeil (which I know vaguely as I live not that far away). Chikara has given us the word pavillon which implies that it has two floors - there are expressions like a three-bedroomed house or more colloquially - 'a two up, two down'.


----------



## Jasmine tea

I think in the sentence here "pavillon" does not refer to the technical features, but just to "le standing" of the place. 
Something like the opposition between a house and a mansion.


----------



## franc 91

A mansion in English is almost a château (unless it's a fanciful name dreamed up by a property developer pour gonfler son chiffre d'affaire).


----------



## Jasmine tea

franc 91 said:


> A mansion in English is almost a château .


 
Yes I agree. (that's why I didn't suggest it.



franc 91 said:


> (unless it's a fanciful name dreamed up by a property developer pour gonfler son chiffre d'affaire).


----------



## Dannloads

Sorry but you're slightly mistaken here; I live in a "dormer" bungalow, and it has a second floor (rez-de chaussée et premier étage), un pavillon de plein-pied (only ground floor); here are some pictures:
http://www.google.ie/images?q=dorme...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CEwQsAQwAw&biw=1366&bih=590
...




franc 91 said:


> No, a bungalow is for a house that only has a ground floor - though there are quite a few in that area around Corbeil (which I know vaguely as I live not that far away). Chikara has given us the word pavillon which implies that it has two floors - there are expressions like a three-bedroomed house or more colloquially - 'a two up, two down'.


----------



## laverdure2

Dannloads said:


> Sorry but you're slightly mistaken here; I live in a "dormer" bungalow, and it has a second floor (rez-de chaussée et premier étage), *un pavillon de plein-pied (only ground floor*); here are some pictures:
> http://www.google.ie/images?q=dorme...tle&resnum=4&ved=0CEwQsAQwAw&biw=1366&bih=590
> ...


 
Not only, it can be a house (or bungalow) with no basement.


----------



## Dannloads

Je crois que ma proposition de "bungalow" est une alternative à "house", avec sous-sol ou non (http://www.google.fr/search?q=pavillon+sous+sol), un garage attenant ou autre, etc; néanmoins, je ne recommenderai pas l'utilisation de "mansion" que j'associe davantage avec la notion de "demeure"


----------



## Jasmine tea

Dannloads said:


> je ne recommenderai pas l'utilisation de "mansion" que j'associe davantage avec la notion de "demeure"


 
Et, est-ce que "mansion" correspond à un "Hôtel particulier"? (qui dans certains quartiers comme à Neuilly par exemple sont rénovés pour servir comme "maison")


----------



## Dannloads

Bonjour Jasmine,
Je crois que le terme hôtel particulier est assez proche mais il s'applique plus à des résidences urbaines, en général moins spacieuses que les mansions; j'associe plus la mansion avec au moins une grande salle de réception, voire une véranda et suffisamment de chambres pour les invités, etc.
I'd say it's fine to use hôtel particulier in English...


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I'm surprised that nobody has suggested _villa_.  It's a word often used for a 'Maison individuelle d'habitation, généralement entourée d'un terrain, que l'on trouve en zone rurale ou dans certains quartiers (le plus souvent périphériques) des grandes villes.'


----------



## Jasmine tea

Bonjour Dannloads, 

et Merci.


----------



## Dannloads

Peut-être parce que le terme "villa" est utilisé en français aussi et qu'il ne renvoie pas la même image que pavillon...
villa: http://www.google.fr/images?hl=fr&q=villa&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi (de type secondaire avec piscine etc)
pavillon: http://www.google.fr/images?um=1&hl=fr&tbs=isch:1&q=pavillon+lotissement


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Don't forget this dictionary definition:

Villa
3. _British _. a detached or semidetached dwelling house, usually suburban. 

Here's a rather smart example.


----------



## Chikara

But isn't a _villa_ the equivalent of the French 'villa'? 
My dictionary gives a definition very similar to the French one: 'a house where people stay on holiday/vacation', 'a house in the country with a large garden, especially in southern Europe', 'a large house in a town'.

Those meanings are close, especially regarding the garden, but are still quite different.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Chikara said:


> But isn't a _villa_ the equivalent of the French 'villa'?
> [...]


This was my point: it needn't be.  I think that the British property business use the word very euphemistically.


----------



## ajs_bath

Hi, I'm translating an 'acte de vente' and next to the 'habitation' there is a 'pavillon' which measures only 9 square metres.

If it were bigger I might translate it as 'lodge', but given the size I'm thinking of 'annexe". I'd be interested in any suggestions. 
Thanks !


----------



## franc 91

If it's that size, it would seem rather strange to call it un pavillon, pehaps you could call it an outhouse.


----------



## ajs_bath

Outhouse is a good suggestion, thanks ! Yes I agree that 'pavillon' seems an odd choice.


----------



## Hildy1

If you are translating for North American readers, don't use "outhouse" unless you want this meaning:
_North American  An outside toilet_
outhouse | Definition of outhouse in English by Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## ajs_bath

It's UK English, but thanks for the tip !


----------



## Itisi

'Villa' is the best equivalent, to my mind.  Here is a street of them.


----------



## ajs_bath

It can't be called a villa in English since it only measures 9 square metres... but yes pavillon would usually be translated by something of that nature.

The size is why I had a doubt about the right term...


----------



## Itisi

My apologies, *ajs*, I didn't notice that it was a new question!  I was answering the 2011 one!


----------



## ajs_bath

No worries Itisi !


----------



## broglet

ajs_bath said:


> Hi, I'm translating an 'acte de vente' and next to the 'habitation' there is a 'pavillon' which measures only 9 square metres.
> 
> If it were bigger I might translate it as 'lodge', but given the size I'm thinking of 'annexe". I'd be interested in any suggestions.
> Thanks !


I suppose it could be a summer house ... or a shed or a shack


----------



## Uncle Bob

Have they fitted more than 1 room (i.e. "kitchen"/"bathroom") into this magnificent residence?  If so, maybe "studio".


----------



## ajs_bath

Afraid I don't know, I just need a generic word that can describe such a small additional dwelling... I don't know what it is used for so I think I'll go for outhouse or annexe.


----------



## Blougouz

I would go for « annexe ». It will fit better with this attached to the main house, and quite small.


----------

